# Will A GeForce RTX 2060 be bottlenecked by a i7 2600?



## Felipe Toledo G Andrade (Sep 29, 2019)

I just ordered a Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC, to replace my once mighty GTX 970. Will my CPU bottleneck it?
I have a vanilla i7 2600, slightly OC´ed to 4C@4.1, 16gb DDR3 1600 Cas9.
I play all AAA games, like COD, BFV, AC/Odyssey, ShadowTR, etc..


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 29, 2019)

You should be okay as long as the GPU is still the bigger bottleneck. It would be time to start looking to upgrade it next time round, though.


----------



## Theliel (Sep 29, 2019)

Felipe Toledo G Andrade said:


> I just ordered a Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC, to replace my once mighty GTX 970. Will my CPU bottleneck it?
> I have a vanilla i7 2600, slightly OC´ed to 4C@4.1, 16gb DDR3 1600 Cas9.
> I play all AAA games, like COD, BFV, AC/Odyssey, ShadowTR, etc..


No a i7 2600 oc'ed or non oc'ed will not bottleneck a rtx 2060. A stock Q6600 does not bottleneck a gtx 1070 and the frame rate is 1-2 fps lower than with a i5 4570. So don't look at card "usage". If the frame rate is great then there is no need to upgrade your cpu. cpu upgrade is not necessary for 7-9 years if you are only gaming.


----------



## Felipe Toledo G Andrade (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. Guess I can wait a bit longer for the whole platform upgrade!


----------



## The Egg (Oct 1, 2019)

Having come from a 2500k and a 970 myself, it will bottleneck it to some degree, though not horrifically so.  CPU limitations are more apparent at lower resolutions.  What are you running?


----------



## Felipe Toledo G Andrade (Oct 1, 2019)

I´ll be running @1080p. Ill be playing, AC:Origin, Odyssey,, Wolfenteins:OldBlood, New Colossus, FC:NewDawn, COD:MW, Doom Eternal, RocketLeague, Shadow of Tomb Raider...among others...


----------



## Joss (Oct 1, 2019)

Felipe Toledo G Andrade said:


> I´ll be running @1080p


What's the refresh rate?


----------



## Felipe Toledo G Andrade (Oct 1, 2019)

Plain vanilla 60hz


----------



## The Egg (Oct 1, 2019)

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1404...el-core-i7-2600k-testing-sandy-bridge-in-2019

https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...k-revisit-2018-benchmarks-vs-9900k-ryzen-more

A chunk of performance may be lost in some games under poor circumstances, but you can always crank the eye candy to occupy the slack.  Again, not ideal, but not horrible.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 1, 2019)

i would upgrade.  You would notice it esp with a stock chip.

it's safe to say you got your money's worth out of that chip.


----------



## Felipe Toledo G Andrade (Oct 1, 2019)

The Egg said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1404...el-core-i7-2600k-testing-sandy-bridge-in-2019
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...k-revisit-2018-benchmarks-vs-9900k-ryzen-more
> 
> A chunk of performance may be lost in some games under poor circumstances, but you can always crank the eye candy to occupy the slack.  Again, not ideal, but not horrible.


Thanks for the links above! It gave me a wider picture of the situation. I ll be definietly saving money for a Ryzen upgrade by year´s end. But I must say it has been my longest living platform yet, even though my first mobo failed, a Z68, now Im on a Z77. 8 years in a roll, before that I was on a C2Q Q9550 for 4 years ou so, most impressive.


----------



## Voluman (Oct 1, 2019)

Probably will a bit, try to set higher graphic settings, that will better.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes you will be quite bottlenecked.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes


----------



## The Egg (Oct 1, 2019)

Felipe Toledo G Andrade said:


> Thanks for the links above! It gave me a wider picture of the situation. I ll be definietly saving money for a Ryzen upgrade by year´s end. But I must say it has been my longest living platform yet, even though my first mobo failed, a Z68, now Im on a Z77. 8 years in a roll, before that I was on a C2Q Q9550 for 4 years ou so, most impressive.


I wouldn't be in any big rush.  Your monitor has a 60hz refresh, meaning everything above 60fps is wasted anyhow.  If you're set on Ryzen, maybe wait until a revised chipset is released which doesn't require active cooling.


----------



## Joss (Oct 2, 2019)

Felipe Toledo G Andrade said:


> Plain vanilla 60hz


At 60Hz there won't be a bottleneck. You'd have to be at 90Hz or more for it to start happening.
Bottleneck has to do with speed, when the GPU can produce high FPS and the CPU can't follow then the GPU is hold back (bottlenecked).
But with a 60Hz monitor (which can't show more than 60 images in a second) and a mid-low graphics card you have the right CPU.


----------



## SpartanM07 (Oct 2, 2019)

My wife's PC is a bunch of my unused parts and it has a i7 2600 with 16GB 1333,CL9 RAM and an EVGA RTX 2080 FTW3 Ultra hooked up to a 60Hz, 1080p television. 
The only time I've noticed a CPU bottleneck was in AC: Origins, AC: Odyssey, and occasionally in Fallout 4. Also, the Gears 5 benchmark reported 98% GPU bound.
All-in-all, you'll be fine and enjoy your RTX 2060.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 3, 2019)

The faster the graphics card the lesser the "bottleneck". Max out setings in games, disable any and all v-sync, lock framerate to 60 hz with MSI AB RTSS, that will force your card to work 100% and voila. Like I said, dont read capitalist reviews and benchmarks, as most sites are paid to do benchmarks in favor of new hardware and games have fake CPU requirements. Put the new card in your PC , stop looking at the GPU usage stats if the framerate is good. AC: Origins, AC: Odyssey have especially rigged cpu usage, it's fake. And did I mention? Cpu upgrade is not necessary for 7-9 years if you are only gaming - ask DELL, that's what they always say.

Watch this for example


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 3, 2019)

Theliel said:


> The faster the graphics card the lesser the "bottleneck".


I don't think you understand how it works, dell is not a reputable source of information as they sell locked prebuilts ; ) and it's hardly rigged and fake.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2019)

Felipe Toledo G Andrade said:


> I just ordered a Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC, to replace my once mighty GTX 970. Will my CPU bottleneck it?
> I have a vanilla i7 2600, slightly OC´ed to 4C@4.1, 16gb DDR3 1600 Cas9.
> I play all AAA games, like COD, BFV, AC/Odyssey, ShadowTR, etc..


I have an EVGA RTX 2080 paired with a stock X5680(no OC) and the 2080 is only barely being bottlenecked by the CPU in some games, more so in others. Just depends on the title really. However, your 2600 will do just fine with your new 2060. Seems clear that your next upgrade path should obviously be CPU/Mobo/RAM.


Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I don't think you understand how it works, dell is not a reputable source of information as they sell locked prebuilts ; ) and it's hardly rigged and fake.


Have to disagree here. Dell is an excellent source of accurate and reliable information. They have to be as a part of their business model.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have to disagree here. Dell is an excellent source of accurate and reliable information. They have to be as a part of their business model.


How? Claiming a i7-2700 not needing an upgrade for 5-7 years?!   
Yeah better keep buying weak locked low end dell systems because they last forever. Reality is that the CPU will be quite a significant bottleneck in any modern game for that matter and it will not keep up.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 3, 2019)

most likely zero chance to get bootlenecj, i7 2600 still good in these day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> How? Claiming a i7-2700 not needing an upgrade for 5-7 years?!
> Yeah better keep buying weak locked low end dell systems because they last forever. Reality is that the CPU will be quite a significant bottleneck in any modern game for that matter and it will not keep up.


Yes. The CPU the OP is talking about(i7-2600 not the 2700) was released in 2011. It's 2019 and it's still a decently performing CPU for gaming. 8 years running and still doing well. You were saying?


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 3, 2019)

Got a 2550k here still and i can run games just fine with an RX580 at 1080p and a lot of games i have run at 2k 72fps so inless your going all out for the highest fps you can get then the i7 2600 is perfectly fine for gaming still.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 3, 2019)

to me the term bottleneck means a severe unacceptable restriction not a slightly less than optimal restriction so the answer is no..   even more so at 60 hrz.. 

trog


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2019)

@Felipe Toledo G Andrade 
There seems to be a fair difference of opinion here. You have to decide for yourself who to listen to.

On the one hand you have some who speaking from experience are telling you that you'll be ok but that a CPU upgrade should be your next move when you're ready...
And on the other hand there are some who are saying(or implying) that your system crap.

Seems clear who should be considered voices of reason..


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 3, 2019)

Just run intensive cpu game like battlefield 5 and see if your GPU stays constant at 99% or not. If not, your cpu is bottleneck. I have 3770k and rtx 2060 super will be here today and according to some footage on youtube, even a 5ghz 3770k with rtx 2060 still bottleneck in bf5.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seems clear who should be considered voices of reason..


 

Clear as mud. This place is friggin ridiculous sometimes... sheesh.





Both sides are right, actually. There is absolutely no doubt that a i7 2600 at 4.1 GHz will bottleneck an RTX 2060 at 1080p in some capacity on many titles. There is also no doubt the OP will be able to play most/all titles at 60 FPS with that GPU.

A bottleneck is NOT, as someone so patently false put it and others 'liked', "a severe and unacceptable restriction". A bottleneck is a slowdown from the norm if you actually take the time up to look at the meaning and not make it up. The severity of it isn't relevant to the definition. So while there still is a bottleneck (as that GPU will run faster using a modern CPU with notably higher IPC and clock speeds at 1080p) it will not affect this user much, though minimum FPS will also be lower. It's like that saying, if a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, is there still sound? Clearly there is some bottleneck here, but due to the OP's use model (1080p/60Hz) he'll be fine with what it can output... it just isn't outputting all the FPS it can which does not affect this OP. But as the titles reads, yes, it will bottleneck that GPU.

/thread

EDIT: I sure hope someone said this earlier and it didn't take 28 posts........


----------



## 64K (Oct 3, 2019)

I think you will be fine for now. Maybe start saving up for the inevitable rig upgrade eventually though.

The truth about bottlenecking is that every rig out there has a bottleneck of some sort. It might be the CPU that is limiting FPS or the GPU that is limiting FPS or using a HDD instead of a SSD or RAM or anything. Even a monitor can be a bottleneck. Maybe your rig can consistently deliver an average of 70 to 90 FPS in most games but you have a 60 Hz monitor. Well, your monitor is now the bottleneck as long as the extra FPS over 60 even matter to you.

The whole point with bottlenecks, like some have said, is does the bottleneck really affect the quality of your gaming experience to the point that you feel a need to address it?

You've already ordered the RTX 2060. When you get it see how it goes. If there is something about your present rig that is annoying you then upgrade. Chances are that you will be fine for a while.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2019)

64K said:


> You've already ordered the RTX 2060. When you get it see how it goes. If there is something about your present rig that is annoying you then upgrade. Chances are that you will be fine for a while.


This. 

@Felipe Toledo G Andrade 
 Do chime in with us once you have it up and running and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 3, 2019)

Yesterday I was stressing a 3960X 4.2GHz + 980Ti combo.

While others mention 60FPS, it is not about that.

It will just stutter more. In certain situations it will drop more vs modern CPU. It depends on the game engine, but Sandy Bridge even at OC does not deliver smooth enough experience for modern games. It is okay in general.


----------



## Felipe Toledo G Andrade (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the repplies, I didnt expect that much atention and advices. Thanks, I will be posting once I have it running. Will be plugging in this the weekend, and I ll try and see how it goes!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 3, 2019)

Op save up ,swap out, the quality of life improvement and performance improvement on modern platforms will definitely make you happier. 

Most people aim their attention at the Cpu as a cause of bottle necking yet forget the whole platform tied to it, the OPs pciex gen 2 will loose him a negligible bit of performance as will the ddr3 he is using.
It will be fine but will be less than ideal too.

@EarthDog fully agree with you, shame you didn't join in sooner though, could have saved some confusion.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Oct 3, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yesterday I was stressing a 3960X 4.2GHz + 980Ti combo.
> 
> While others mention 60FPS, it is not about that.
> 
> It will just stutter more. In certain situations it will drop more vs modern CPU. It depends on the game engine, but Sandy Bridge even at OC does not deliver smooth enough experience for modern games. It is okay in general.


This guy nailed it.  FPS isn't everything.  The 1% lows will be abysmal with a sandy bridge quad core on modern AAA titles.  E sports titles and well optimized games will be fine.  Look into a Ryzen 3600 or 3700X.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2019)

jayjr1105 said:


> This guy nailed it.  FPS isn't everything.  The 1% lows will be abysmal with a sandy bridge quad core on modern AAA titles.  E sports titles and well optimized games will be fine.  Look into a Ryzen 3600 or 3700X.


Sandy Bridge is a slight step up from my platform, WestmereEP and my 1% lows are almost nonexistent. Sorry, but you are incorrect. The OP will be fine for the time being..


----------



## jayjr1105 (Oct 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sandy Bridge is a slight step up from my platform, WestmereEP *and my 1% lows are almost nonexistent*. Sorry, but you are incorrect. The OP will be fine for the time being..


This doesn't even make sense, you don't have 1% lows?

I beg to differ...









Look at those lows compared to a modern 9700K


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sandy Bridge is a slight step up from my platform, WestmereEP and my 1% lows are almost nonexistent. Sorry, but you are incorrect. The OP will be fine for the time being..


I think if you upgraded as many have now you would find the smoothness of frame delivery to be way better than you expect.
I came from using a 2600k and then an fx8350 to a ryzen 2600 then 3800 and it's noticeable.
The platform is old and while it can reproduce an effective experience , it definitely is not optimal.

Except at 4k where Cpu mattered zero , at 1080p on titles using dx12 the difference is massive though mittigated to some degree via vsync or some other frame locking mechanism.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2019)

jayjr1105 said:


> This doesn't even make sense, you don't have 1% lows?
> 
> I beg to differ...
> 
> ...


You can beg all you want, those minimums look alright to me. Let's see the maximums so you can finish completely destroying your own argument.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Oct 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You can beg all you want, those minimums look alright to me. Let's see the maximums so you can finish completely destroying your own argument.


We can argue numbers all day long but a Sandy Bridge quad core from 2011 will have significantly more stutters/frame drops paired with a 2060 (@1080P) than something like a Ryzen 3600 or 9700K.  Period!


----------



## Theliel (Oct 3, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I don't think you understand how it works, dell is not a reputable source of information as they sell locked prebuilts ; ) and it's hardly rigged and fake.


Compared to Dell, I believe you are not a reputable source of information a lot more.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> How? Claiming a i7-2700 not needing an upgrade for 5-7 years?!
> Yeah better keep buying weak locked low end dell systems because they last forever. Reality is that the CPU will be quite a significant bottleneck in any modern game for that matter and it will not keep up.


And what does that matter if the framerate is great? You are saying capitalist propaganda that can not be proven in all examples modern because modern aaa games have fake cpu requirements.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 3, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Compared to Dell, I believe you are not a reputable source of information a lot more.


Instead of spewing bullshit how about explain why 0.1% lows, 1% lows and average framerates these old CPUs are getting *pummeled in? *



Theliel said:


> And what does that matter if the framerate is great?


The framerate isn't `great` the purpose of this thread is to answer the question in the thread title and you seem to be more interested in defending old tech because you can't afford to change your CPU, and yet you can't backup your points.



jayjr1105 said:


> We can argue numbers all day long but a Sandy Bridge quad core from 2011 will have significantly more stutters/frame drops paired with a 2060 (@1080P) than something like a Ryzen 3600 or 9700K. Period!


Guess these people are more interested in trolling and aren't figuring out old platforms are a make-do for new modern GPUs.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 3, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Instead of spewing bullshit how about explain why 0.1% lows, 1% lows and average framerates these old CPUs are getting *pummeled in? *
> 
> 
> The framerate isn't `great` the purpose of this thread is to answer the question in the thread title and you seem to be more interested in defending old tech because you can't afford to change your CPU, and yet you can't backup your points.


I rather invest in graphics used cards than in fake new cpus. Im not interested in buying new cpus for games that have fake cpu requirements. All Im trying is the help the OP not to waste his money.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 3, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I rather invest in graphics used cards than in fake new cpus. Im not interested in buying new cpus f or games that have fake cpu requirements.


Yes CPUs are fake.
Instead of spilling rubbish here, would you care to elaborate with *facts?* Because any modern CPU is quite a significant upgrade across the board.

Here's an *actual* source other than some company claiming their CPU is still good and relevant because you bought it off them ; ) this is with a 2600k however but it's quite similar.








						Intel i7-2600K Revisit: 2018 Benchmarks vs. 9900K, Ryzen, & More
					

The Intel i7-2600K is arguably one of the most iconic products released by Intel in the last decade, following-up the seminal Nehalem CPUs with major architectural improvements in Sandy Bridge. The 2600K was a soldered CPU with significant performance uplift over Nehalem 930s, and launched when...




					www.gamersnexus.net
				






lexluthermiester said:


> You can beg all you want, those minimums look alright to me. Let's see the maximums so you can finish completely destroying your own argument.


Whilst they are "alright" it does mean that the CPU is only a tie-over until he can afford a platform upgrade, The issue here is that the GPU is in fact being held back quite a significant amount.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 3, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Yes CPUs are fake.
> Instead of spilling rubbish here, would you care to elaborate with *facts?* Because any modern CPU is quite a significant upgrade across the board.
> 
> Here's an *actual* source other than some company claiming their CPU is still good and relevant because you bought it off them ; ) this is with a 2600k however but it's quite similar.
> ...



I cant believe you claim to know more than Dell. Dell is right when they say no need to upgrade a high cpu for 7 years because if the pc is used only for facebook like yours is, there really is no need. You cant actually know what I can afford because I already afforded something you can not afford and that is unlimited free time.

The benchmark site you posted I wont read because my policy is not to read capitalist fake reviews.

Dell makes pc to last long and stable. You make pc unstable with useless overclock.

Deap OP, please be assure, there is no need to waste money on a new cpu any time soon.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 3, 2019)

Theliel said:


> if the pc is used only for facebook like yours is, there really is no need.


My PC is used for numerous things beyond your simplistic comprehension.


Theliel said:


> I cant believe you claim to know more than Dell. Dell is right when they say no need to upgrade a high cpu for 7 years


Dell is not right, Dell is a company that sells prebuilt machines. If Dell sell prebuilts and they say they'll only last a year - who would buy a dell prebuilt? Think about that.


Theliel said:


> You cant actually know what I can afford because I already afforded something you can not afford and that is unlimited free time.


So you bought an expensive CPU? Then test it to prove your flawed argument wrong or at least PROVE that an old CPU is fine instead of ranting without evidence.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 3, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I cant believe you claim to know more than Dell. Dell is right when they say no need to upgrade a high cpu for 7 years because if the pc is used only for facebook like yours is, there really is no need. You cant actually know what I can afford because I already afforded something you can not afford and that is unlimited free time.
> 
> The benchmark site you posted I wont read because my policy is not to read capitalist fake reviews.



So by that logic, i7 2600k is 8 years old, and by Dell's standards it would be time to upgrade, tovarish.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 3, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> So by that logic, i7 2600k is 8 years old, and by Dell's standards it would be time to upgrade, tovarish.


Yes,I love Rrrussia! 7-9 years. So not yet.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> So you bought an expensive CPU?


I already bought my expensive cpu 5 years ago, I didnt mean that. I have apolicy to not waste money on new cpus and thus I dont have to ever go to work because I save 10 time more. If I would buy a 1000 euro cpu every year that would be mad.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 3, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I already bought my expensive cpu 5 years ago, I didnt mean that. I have apolicy to not waste money on new cpus and thus I dont have to ever go to work because I save 10 time more. If I would buy a 1000 euro cpu every year that would be mad.


Doesn't sound like it, after all you're still spreading misinformation, or was that 1000 euro CPU a pentium or something?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 3, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Yes,I love Rrrussia! 7-9 years. So not yet.
> 
> 
> I already bought my expensive cpu 5 years ago, I didnt mean that. I have apolicy to not waste money on new cpus and thus I dont have to ever go to work because I save 10 time more. If I would buy a 1000 euro cpu every year that would be mad.


You're cute. That signature really puts things in perspective... keep it there so we know 'who is the voice of reason', please... (I'll bet money says we are thinking two dramatically different things...). The irony of not being a sheep yet you following Dell's statement is not lost, btw. In fact, I'm LOL, like literally reading it I have to admit.

Few people buy 1000 CPUs annually to keep up with gaming. That IS mad/having more money than sense. However, it is undeniable a 2600k holds things back. We've seen benchmark after benchmark proving it. If good enough is the goal. It has been met, but you damn sure are being limited by it and the game experience can suffer.

And anyway, it looks like you only have a few more months before it hits dell's arbitrary 9 year old limit. Brotha, you can buy a $300 CPU today and get more FPS increase than buying a $300 GPU using that processor at this point..........and even 3 years ago!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm gonna ask politely that you all play nice. Fair warning before thread bans are issued.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 4, 2019)

a bottle has a relatively fat body which slims down into a relatively thin neck.. 

the purpose of the relatively thin neck is to severely restrict the flow of liquid as it passes from the bottle into a glass... 

trog


----------



## ppn (Oct 4, 2019)

In cpu heavy cases 2500 is bottlenecking 2070 to 1660 levels.  I will do some tests with 2600 xeon.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 4, 2019)

Just receive my 2060 super and the performance is crap in bf5. My 3770k at 4.5 ghz hit 80%-90% usage while the card stays at 40%-50% usage, the fps around 40-60 and its laggy as hell.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 4, 2019)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Just receive my 2060 super and the performance is crap in bf5. My 3770k at 4.5 ghz hit 80%-90% usage while the card stays at 40%-50% usage, the fps around 40-60 and its laggy as hell.



Ryzen Here I come?

DX11 mode is better for older CPU's. I've tried my older LP box during Lanparty, played BF1 tho. But still it had stutter like hell. I have disable speedstep, max perf mode everywhere I can, as older arch, the scheduler is also ramping the frequencies way to slow too.

Disable any AV software. And... trying an OS w10 without Spectre/Meltdown also cannot be done(it cripples enough), as no nvidia driver exists for older OS for your card. They are really picky about it.


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 4, 2019)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Just receive my 2060 super and the performance is crap in bf5. My 3770k at 4.5 ghz hit 80%-90% usage while the card stays at 40%-50% usage, the fps around 40-60 and its laggy as hell.



I'm sorry that I didn't see this thread sooner. I have an i5-3570k @ 4 ghz paired with a 1070 Ti and yes that is my case as well. BF5 @1080p low settings only nets me 40-50 fps with stutters in high traffic areas. I knew this would be the case when I bought the 1070, but it was too good a deal to pass up on, especially when I plan on replacing most of my rig next year.


----------



## chix_AHOY (Oct 4, 2019)

an old cpu paired with a slow ram will bottleneck mid range to high end gpu...

games are playable, but not enjoyable (due to low gpu usage and stutter)


----------



## oobymach (Oct 4, 2019)

Bottleneck is relative, if the game is cpu heavy it'll suffer regardless of your gpu. Your gpu should get the same framerate no matter what rig you put it in.


----------



## ppn (Oct 5, 2019)

Tested with 2600@ 3,5. Offers little improvement over 2500@4,0. Less stuttering now, with both Gpu and Cpu hovering around 60% usage. This shows that we need more ST perf around 6,0 relative to sandy bridge quad or 6 cores at 4,0. The Gpu can however be bumped to 120% rendering resolution at 1440p or 80% scaling at 4k and the usage jumps to 95%. With no visual improvement to die for. Which begs the question why didnt' i just get 1660 super instead for half the price.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 5, 2019)

ppn said:


> Tested with 2600@ 3,5. Offers little improvement over 2500@4,0. Less stuttering now, with both Gpu and Cpu hovering around 60% usage. This shows that we need more ST perf around 6,0 relative to sandy bridge quad or 6 cores at 4,0. The Gpu can however be bumped to 120% rendering resolution at 1440p or 80% scaling at 4k and the usage jumps to 95%. With no visual improvement to die for. Which begs the question why didnt' i just get 1660 super instead for half the price.



just bear in mind that a cpu motherboard and ram upgrade aint gonna be cheap.. 

not that cost effective ether..

trog


----------



## jayjr1105 (Oct 5, 2019)

trog100 said:


> just bear in mind that a cpu motherboard and ram upgrade aint gonna be cheap..
> 
> not that cost effective ether..
> 
> trog


RAM has never been cheaper. You can get 16GB of DDR4 3000 for sub $60
A second hand Ryzen 2600 or similar will run you around $100
B350 or 450 board will be around $75

Doesn't get much cheaper than that


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 5, 2019)

Felipe Toledo G Andrade said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Guess I can wait a bit longer for the whole platform upgrade!



Just experience it, IMO. Its not like your GPU upgrade is tied to any system.

Your saving grace today is having 8 threads. But if you chase anything over 60 FPS... you will need more oomph. Note, you will NEED HT to have a stutter free experience in many cases. The platform, the DDR3 and lower IPC is running into problems here and there. Speaking from experience owning a 3570k. The jump from additional threads and DDR4 was absolutely mind blowing with the same GPU when I upgraded to current rig. A game like Assassins Creed might destroy that CPU utterly at times.

To answer the initial question, will you bottleneck this GPU? Yes, by as much as 20%.



lmille16 said:


> I'm sorry that I didn't see this thread sooner. I have an i5-3570k @ 4 ghz paired with a 1070 Ti and yes that is my case as well. BF5 @1080p low settings only nets me 40-50 fps with stutters in high traffic areas. I knew this would be the case when I bought the 1070, but it was too good a deal to pass up on, especially when I plan on replacing most of my rig next year.



Well, this, quite precisely is what I noticed too. I had stutter in WoW, Total War Warhammer, etc.



trog100 said:


> a bottle has a relatively fat body which slims down into a relatively thin neck..
> 
> the purpose of the relatively thin neck is to severely restrict the flow of liquid as it passes from the bottle into a glass...
> 
> trog



This is gold 



lexluthermiester said:


> You can beg all you want, those minimums look alright to me. Let's see the maximums so you can finish completely destroying your own argument.



It may look alright to you, but it still is nearly half the frame rate of what the GPU can do. I think this is really a case of you having to experience it before that verdict.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 6, 2019)

just a thought but a 2060 aint exactly a super fast  gpu.. maybe about the same as a 980ti.. a 980ti used to sit along side a 4 core and 8 thread cpu.. in fact the recommended gaming cpu back then was just 4 cores and no HT..

i have a gaming laptop with an I5 and 1070 in it.. it plays 1080 games just fine..

i am seriously doubting most of whats being said in this thread.. i recon its just not the case.. 

trog


----------



## Felipe Toledo G Andrade (Oct 6, 2019)

I installed it yesterday, although I can play all games maxed out in quality now @1080p, I do get a few stutters, the most noticeable games to suffer from my cpu bottleneck are FC5 and FC:new Dawn... GPU at 60% to 80% usage...great card great upgrade, will be preparing my wallet now for a Ryzen 3600x by year´s end. Thaks everyone


----------



## jayjr1105 (Oct 6, 2019)

trog100 said:


> just a thought but a 2060 aint exactly a super fast  gpu.. maybe about the same as a 980ti.. a *980ti used to sit along side a 4 core and 8 thread cpu*..


That's because there was nothing better than a 4 core i7 before Ryzen hit the scene without going up to hedt socket.  C'mon man, a 2060 aint a fast GPU?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2019)

trog100 said:


> just a thought but a 2060 aint exactly a super fast  gpu.. maybe about the same as a 980ti.. a 980ti used to sit along side a 4 core and 8 thread cpu.. in fact the recommended gaming cpu back then was just 4 cores and no HT..
> 
> i have a gaming laptop with an I5 and 1070 in it.. it plays 1080 games just fine..
> 
> ...



980ti = 1070 equivalent, the 1080 is 25-30% faster and 2060=1080.

Also consider that your definition of 'just fine' is not another one's definition. And we know already you tend to have peculiar preferences with your hardware and performance capping. I can tell you right now, from personal experience, this topic is full of truth. As underlined by the OP himself post gpu upgrade 

And... yeah. A gaming laptop with a 1070 is not a desktop 1070/i5 powered system. Lower TDP and more thermal constraints. Yes, even if you have a full fat 1070 in there.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 6, 2019)

"And... yeah. A gaming laptop with a 1070 is not a desktop 1070/i5 powered system. Lower TDP and more thermal constraints. Yes, even if you have a full fat 1070 in there. "

i do have full fat 1070 and usually in a gaming laptop its the cpu that gets thermally throttled.. it still plays 1080 games very nicely though.. to be honest i dont use it much it was a bit of a redundant buy..

i still recon an older 4 core 8 thread cpu will work very nicely with what i consider a mid range 2060 gpu.. 

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2019)

trog100 said:


> "And... yeah. A gaming laptop with a 1070 is not a desktop 1070/i5 powered system. Lower TDP and more thermal constraints. Yes, even if you have a full fat 1070 in there. "
> 
> i do have full fat 1070 and usually in a gaming laptop its the cpu that gets thermally throttled.. it still plays 1080 games very nicely though.. to be honest i dont use it much it was a bit of a redundant buy..
> 
> ...



Sure, if you don't mind a stutter here or there, as pointed out by half a dozen people here... 

If you want to gauge performance of that full fat 1070 relative to the card in a desktop you only need to look at the capacity of your power brick. (Hint: it won't be enough to run it OC'd alongside the rest of the laptop) So there is that, and then there is another 25% performance gap between 1070 desktop and 1080 / 2060.

But as always, believe what you want to believe


----------



## HD64G (Oct 6, 2019)

Felipe Toledo G Andrade said:


> I´ll be running @1080p. Ill be playing, AC:Origin, Odyssey,, Wolfenteins:OldBlood, New Colossus, FC:NewDawn, COD:MW, Doom Eternal, RocketLeague, Shadow of Tomb Raider...among others...


AC Odyssey will be heavily bottlenecked since it is the most heavy CPU dependent game from the newer ones. It needs as much CPU power as possible. And all DX12 games want at least 8 threads to run without microstuttering. Run benchmarks and watch for the minimum FPS. There is where it shows if you have the needed CPU power.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 6, 2019)

i am running a 2080 ti with a 9900k... i would never play AC Odyssey and maybe i should keep out of threads like this.. he he..

trog


----------



## freeagent (Oct 6, 2019)

jayjr1105 said:


> That's because there was nothing better than a 4 core i7 before Ryzen hit the scene without going up to hedt socket.  C'mon man, a 2060 aint a fast GPU?



A 2060 is not a fast GPU. Its a little faster than my 980 Classified, but not enough for me to buy one. I would have to go up to a 2070 to see impressive gains.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 6, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i am running a 2080 ti with a 9900k... i would never play AC Odyssey and maybe i should keep out of threads like this.. he he..
> 
> trog


Since your perspective is not aligned or adjustable perhaps not.

I can and have side by side tested many PCs and sometimes playable is only playable IF you don't know any better.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 6, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Since your perspective is not aligned or adjustable perhaps not.
> 
> I can and have side by side tested many PCs and sometimes playable is only playable IF you don't know any better.



the implication being of course that i dont know any better.. he he he..

trog


----------



## Vario (Oct 6, 2019)

freeagent said:


> A 2060 is not a fast GPU. Its a little faster than my 980 Classified, but not enough for me to buy one. I would have to go up to a 2070 to see impressive gains.


Its much faster than your 980.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 6, 2019)

trog100 said:


> the implication being of course that i dont know any better.. he he he..
> 
> trog


No that's not aimed at you the first bit was and I didn't mean to sound so harsh , I have been similarly wrong about a platforms viability, i kept my fx too long.
And since I was gaming at 2-4k it seamed fine, But I wouldn't go back to an fx or i7 below the 6th series if you paid me now.

You do have a sic pc though mate, totes unlike the Op.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 6, 2019)

freeagent said:


> A 2060 is not a fast GPU. Its a little faster than my 980 Classified, but not enough for me to buy one. I would have to go up to a 2070 to see impressive gains.



2060 is faster than a GTX 1080 - which is a lot faster than a GTX980. So even going to a 2060 you would see impressive gains.


----------



## ppn (Oct 7, 2019)

In odyssey cpu is used at 60% vsync off. it just doesn't work very well with threads. If it can reach 100%, the gpu will also. This is why we need single thread quad At 5,0g. Skylake is just fine but ryzen maybe not.


----------

